# Alflutop



## K1 (Sep 12, 2011)

Drug Classification: Chondroprotector
Active Life: approximately 24-36 hours

Alflutop is the trademarked name of a product produced by the pharmaceutical company Biotehnos. The Alflutop produced by this company contains sea fish bioactive concentrate, which itself contains low molecular mass peptides, mucopolysaccharides, and amino acids. Also included are trace elements including zinc, copper, sodium, calcium, iron, and magnesium. Most often the compound is packaged in one milliliter amps which each contain ten milligrams of sea fish bioactive concentrate, as well as phenol which possesses anesthetic properties as well as acting as a preservative.

The medical use of Alflutop is primarily for the treatment of degenerative joint disorders such as tendonitis, ankylopoietic spondilitis, bursitis, spinal disc injuries and arthritis-related disorders (1). Obviously these are the same uses that bodybuilders and strength athletes will want to utilize Alflutop for as well.

Alflutop works in numerous ways to help stop tissue damage from happening in joints, while also repairing tissues that have already been damaged. This occurs via cartilage regeneration and a reduction in free radical damage within joint tissues. As well, the contents of Alflutop help to inhibit overproduction of hyaluronidase, an enzyme that catalyzes the breakdown of hyaluronic acid in the tissues of the body. Excessive production of this enzyme can lead to serious damage within joints. Alflutop will also help to restore and maintain homeostasis within chondrocytes, the structures responsible for the production and maintenance of the extracellular matrix of cartilage.

Along with the injectable version of Alflutop, Biotehnos also produces a topical ointment as well as a suppository form of the compound. However both of these forms of the drug will of course be less efficient as a delivery method of the compound and less effective. The injectable version of Alflutop is also the more commonly found form of the compound. For these reasons, the majority of users will want to administer the drug via injections.


Use/Dosing

Due to the active life of the compound, frequent dosing is required. For the most part, most users find that injecting one amp, 10mgs sea fish bioactive concentrate or one milliliter in volume, every day or every other day for a period of approximately twenty-one days will bring substantial relief in the majority of their symptoms as they relate to joint discomfort and/or damage. However this protocol has basically been devised by way of anecdotal information passed on from one user to another. In clinical trials the length of administering the drug has ranged from less then seven days to as long as several months. It was found that various lengths of time were needed to treated individuals and these were based on several factors including the amount of damage/trauma that was inflicted upon the joint(s), how well the individual reacted to the drug, and how much physical activity and recuperation methods the individuals used in conjunction with the drug treatment, among others. For this reason, no set standard needs to be adhered to when using Alflutop and the length of use should be determined by the results achieved with the compound.

The injectable version of Alflutop is administered via intramuscular injections. It seemingly does not matter which muscles that the compound is injected into as it will affect all of the joints of the user equally. There is no additional benefit to administering the drug into the area of the injury or trauma. This, along with the frequency of the injections, would allow the user to spread the injections throughout several muscle groups so as not to cause undue irritation to the muscles that the compound is being administered to.

In terms of use for females, it appears that the same dosages can be translated to women as they are for men. No real changes to the volume or frequency of the dosing of the drug need to be made, with no increase of severity or frequency of potential side effects being seen in women.

Like the duration of the administration of the drug, the frequency with which a user chooses to cycle the compound seemingly will not be hindered by side effects either. If one chooses to run Alflutop several times within a short period of time, this appears to be beneficial. In fact in the case of rheumatoid arthritis, this is the protocol for treatment using the drug in many cases (2). However anecdotally users have reported only needing to use the compound once or twice for years at a time and have never had a reoccurrence of their symptoms. Of course, a number of factors could also contribute to this, most notably being that most would not subject themselves to the activity that had caused the initial damage or trauma in the first place.


Risks/Side Effects

From the available research that has thus far been conducted it seems that Alflutop is well tolerated by nearly all subjects that have received it as treatment. It is also important to note that the vast majority of this research has been completed using elderly patients due to the research primarily concerning itself with use of the drug in those individuals who suffer from rheumatoid arthritis, among other conditions. This is important since many of these older patients may suffer from other age related diseases and/or conditions. From the research that has been conducted it appears that Alflutop has had not negative effects on those patients suffering from heart conditions, gastrointestinal distress/diseases or diseases of the thyroid (2, 3). Obviously these findings should also presumably hold true for younger, healthier individuals.

The only real negative side effects associated with the administration of Alflutop are some reports of irritation related to the frequent injections. Some post-injection pain was noted by some patients while others tolerated the frequent injections well. However no major complications related to the injections were reported in the available research and literature related to Alflutop.



References

1. Noskov SM, Fetelego OI, Krasivina IG, Dolgova LN. [Alflutop in local therapy of shoulder periarthritis] Ter Arkh. 2005;77(8):57-60.

2. Svetlova MS, Ignat'ev VK. [Use of alflutop in the treatment of patients with osteoarthrosis] Klin Med (Mosk). 2004;82(6):52-5.

3. Taran AI, Puzanova OG, Lapenko OIe, Sol's'kyi VI, Samoilova SM. [Experience gained with the use of local administration of medicinal remedies in rheumatic diseases] Lik Sprava. 2001 Sep-Dec;(5-6):182-5.


----------

